
Techurls.com – Read tech news from the most popular tech websites in one place - dstein64
https://techurls.com/
======
zunzun
I do not understand the distinction between "popular tech websites" and "the
most popular tech web sites" \- would you please summarize how this filtering
is done?

~~~
dstein64
For the title of this HN submission, the text is from the og:description tag
in the page's html.

I'm not sure how the popular websites were selected.

Perhaps the author of the site can answer your question in the comments of the
corresponding blog post. [http://www.catonmat.net/blog/announcing-
techurls/](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/announcing-techurls/)

------
min2bro
You are showing the url from other sources. How's it different?

~~~
dstein64
If this question is directed at the author of the site, there is a comment
section on the corresponding blog post:
[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/announcing-
techurls/](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/announcing-techurls/)

Three factors I view as appealing, versus navigating to each site separately,
include 1) the aggregation itself has value (e.g., to save time), 2) the
primarily textual interface and 3) the search functionality.

